
“Show HN: Cheat Code Compiler for ARK: Survival Evolved (singleplayer)” - angus210
https://github.com/jdg006/ark
======
angus210
I created this project to aid in using console commands in ARK for any
individual who likes to play in single-player mode. Often the commands can be
tedious to compile and it can take a while to get all of the gear you want. My
compiler helps eliminate some of the time consuming aspects of using console
commands. Let me know what you think of the project and if you have any cool
ideas for extra features. I am pretty new to coding, so I apologize if
anything seems out of place or superfluous.

